# Looking for feedback...



## DiscardedNotes (Sep 23, 2012)

Greetings,

 I thought that perhaps starting a thread where I can post all my tracks/music/songs would be in my best interest for acquiring feedback. Considering about the only way to better my skills is too receive advise from fellow musicians. 

So keep an eye out for updates.

To start it off I'm gonna add a link to basically my latest release for viewing and feedback.

There is one problem with the file that I'm aware of and will possibly re-upload at a later time when I figure out the problem. My first guess would be the file type.

"Search For Your Freedom (Remix?)
Electronic House

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8893910/​


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 27, 2012)

Hmm. I like how eerie the slowed-down female vocals sound, but to me the track seems sort of dissonant. Since the vocals are almost entirely separate from the music--not to mention the fact that said vocals barely show up at all--it gives me the impression that they don't go all that well together. It's good to see you trying a mashup, but I think it might sound better if the music and vocals were synced.

But hey, maybe dissonance is what you were going for. Just my opinion, so take it for what it is: a stinky one.


----------

